# Bassandyne Bible



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 8, 2008)

BBC NEWS | UK | Scotland | Edinburgh, East and Fife | Rare Bible displayed in capital (September 8, 2008)

Scran - The Bassandyne Bible of 1576
Internet Archive: Details: History of the Bassandyne Bible, the first printed in Scotland; with notices of the early printers of Edinburgh


----------

